# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  Volcano MerapiTool ver. 1.2.7 CDMA Loaded - 15-July-2015

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Volcano MerapiTool ver. 1.2.7 CDMA Loaded - 15-July-2015*  *Volcanobox Presents* *MerapiTool 1.2.7*  *What's New ?*    *Added New CDMA Module** Added lot of CDMA models** Added AllWinner Imei Repair** Added Reliance ZTE S194 Unlock** Added Reliance ZTE S194 Flash** Added Reliance ZTE S194 Write MEID** Added Reliance ZTE D286 1-Click Unlock (No Need Flash, No IMEI/MEID Change)** Added Lava M141 Flash/MEID Repair Reliance CG550 1-Click Unlock** (No Need Flash, No IMEI/MEID Change)** Added Reliance CG550 Flash** Added Reliance CG550 MEID/IMEI/BT Repair** Added Lava CG142J (Reliance) - 1 Click Unlock** Added Lava CG142J (Reliance)Flash** Added Lava CG142J (Reliance)MEID IMEI Write/Repair** Added ZTE D286 MEID IMEI BT Address Write/Repair** Added ZTE Recovery Module** Added Olive V-C2330 Nov 20 2013 (16MB) Unlock** Added Olive V-C2330 Nov 20 2013 (16MB) Flash** Added Olive V-C2330 Nov 20 2013 (16MB) Blink Repair** Added Olive V-C2330 Nov 20 2013 (16MB) MEID Write/Repair** Added Olive V-C2330 Sep 24 2012 (8MB) MEID Write/Repair** Added Samsung S379 Flash, Rebuild, MEID Write/Repair** Added Samsung CDMA SPC Write Option** Added TATA Olive V-C2330 Unlock** Added TATA Olive V-C2330 Flash** Added TATA Olive V-C2330 Blink Repair (Haier Tab)** Added ZTE S188 Unlock - Fast in 1 second Unlock** Added ZTE S188 Flash** Added ZTE S160 Reliance Version Unlock** Added ZTE S160 Reliance Version Flash** Added ZTE S160 Reliance Version MEID Write** Added Samsung B379 Unlock** Added Samsung B379 Flash** Added Samsung B379 Rebuild/Repair MEID** Added ZTE M131 B04 Version Safe Unlock** Added ZTE M131 B04 Version Flash** Added ZTE M131 B04 Version Write MEID** Added ZTE M131 Dec 23 2013 Version Unlock** Added ZTE M131 Dec 23 2013 Version Flash** Added Lava CG132 Flashing (Normal/Emergency),** Added Lava CG132 IMEI/MEID Write** Added ZTE D286 Emergency Mode Flashing (Added under Lava Tab)** Added ZTE ICERA Modem Dashboard Write** Added ZTE ICERA Modem Enable/Disable AutoRun** Added AllWinner IMEI Repair- Phone/Tablet must be Rooted** Added ZTE S194 - 1 Click Unlock** Added Haier C380 - Unlock Supported (Flash with Firmware with Skip EFS)** Added Latest ZTE CDMA Bootloader to support New Boot Phones S183, M131 etc...** Added Universal Memory Reader -> Scan EFS Addr Button in Tools Page** Added ZTE Recovery Module**  Added This tool is to recover some ZTE Phones like C132, S183 and M131  with USB cable which sometimes come in blinking condition.*  *Supported model list*   *ZTE*  C132 C332 F285 M131 N600+ N788 S100 S130 S160 S1602 S165 S170 S183 S185 S188 S194 V9A V9C *ZTE Modem*  MF190ZTE ICERA K3770z *Alcatel*  C131 OT-255c OT-616c *Haier*  C2030 C380 C5000 C5100 CG220 CG550 OL2110 OL2130 OL2330 *Huawei*  C2829 C2830 C2831 C2835 C2835D C2839M C2856 C2930T *Huawei Modem*  EC122 EC150 EC156 EC1260 EC1261 EC315 *Karbonn*  B121 *LG*  LG6210 RD3500 RD3510 RD3530 RD3540 RD3550 RD3600 RD3610 RD3630 RD3640 RD6100 TS3520 *LAVA*  CG132 CG142J D286 (ZTE) L661 M141 *Micromax*  3xx Modems C100 C111 *Samsung*  B119 B139 B159 DE26 B159 DE28 B189 B199 B209 B219 B229 B229 FD09 B259 B269 B279 B309 B319 B339FM B379 B619 F219 S189 S259 S379 W169       All FREE Activations are Stopped, Last Update i had Announced that more  than 4000 Volcanobox was Gifted FREE "48 Hours" limited Activation.  which is now Over. All Serials which we had active FREE or Those NON  PREACTIVATED serials which was Working FREE All of them are CLOSED !!  Only RED PreActivated Box & Purchased Activations are Working now.    @All ( NON PreActivate box's ) users who were using Volcano's  MerapiTool For FREE, We gave you enough time to Earn from our Tool for  FREE and now it's Time to Buy !! Click here Contact our Official  Distributor & Reseller to buy Activation   Don't Buy Activation from NON Listed Reseller, Click here to Find your nearest Reseller    If any user pay to any reseller for Merapi Activation and his account  get Nil. Please ask your Reseller Contact me on skype: Faisal_Computer    Any problem regarding Serial Pleases contact me on Skype:  Faisal_Computer . if you want to know, is your box PreActivated or not  please contact me as well.   Please Do not Make any  kind of thread Regarding Lack of Credits / i have credits now it's gone  etc... All FREE Activations are Closed now. Users with PreActivated box  and Purchased Credits and Winner from Updates are fine. Rest all we  Closed.   Some users Said i had purchased Activation  and now account is Nill. Please Ask your Reseller give me Prof of  sending credits into your account. i will solve it asap.  
Some Test Reports:  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  VolcanoBox  Team's MerapiTool is World's Best Forensic Tool, Which can Recover  Deleted Data, Extract Current Data, Extract Call logs, Sms & Much  More.    *New Winners Will Announce Later*  *Download Area*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Follow us on Facebook 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Br
Faisal_Computer*

----------

